
Selfies reveal your smartphone PIN - DaGardner
http://hplusmagazine.com/2015/10/22/selfies-reveal-your-pin/
======
DanBC
I mocked CSI's "enhance enhance enhance enhance ah we can see the face of the
killer reflected in the dirty wheel nut of that truck driving past" for years
but these techniques are amazing.

Edit: will SF now include matte contact lenses for people in secure areas?

------
nsmalch
Also possible to get a heatmap of a keyboard to see what keys were pressed
last. I've seen this attack carried out in a youtube video, where a hacker
could log back into a kiosk terminal simply by grabbing the heat signature
emitted from the last few keys pressed.

